# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου 100W

## Danza

Πολύ απλό κύκλωμα και δυνατό.. τι λέτε??   :Very Happy:

----------


## dal_kos

Δοκιμασε το αλλα.... προς Θεου οχι αμεσως μεσα στη Μ3!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Η Μ3 έχει ήδη 2x160wRMS   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  σε ενα Fiat Cinquecento sporting θέλω να τον βάλω   :Smile:

----------


## dal_kos

Ωχ... παει το εκαψες!  :Laughing:

----------


## Danza

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   λες να κανει κανα αποτομο μπάμ και να διαλυθεί το αμάξι?? σε ενα εγγλέζικο φορουμ το πέτυχα και αυτός που το έκανε λεει λειτουργεί άψογα

----------


## PCMan

Δουλεύει το κύκλωμα?
Θέλω να το κάνω κι εγώ αλλα είμαι αρχάριος.
Θα το κανει κανείς για να με βοηθήσει?

Πόσο βγαίνουν τα υλικά?

----------


## dal_kos

Τα υλικα ολα μαζι θα σου βγουν γυρω στα 25 ευρω απο darla και γυρω στα 7 απο futurlec.  :Wink:

----------


## Danza

ειναι πολύ απλο.. δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει πανω απο 20 ευρω το κοστολόγιο ανα κανάλι

----------


## dal_kos

Αργησες  :P
Σε προλαβα!!! ζηλιααααα  :Laughing:

----------


## Danza

xaxaxaxaxaxaaxaxa ναιιιι μικλο παιζακι ειμαι και ζηλεψαααα   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   χααχαχαχαχα

----------


## PCMan

Μπορεί κανένας να το σχεδιάσει κάπου?

Γράψτε και καμιά λίστα με το τι χρειάζεται ακριβώς αν θέλετε γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα απο το σχέδιο.

τρατζίστορ δεν έχει αυτό? Δεν είδα κανένα.

----------


## Danza

(δεν μπορω να ανεβάσω το σχηματικό μου βγαζει error>> Sorry, but the maximum filesize for all Attachments is reached. Please contact the Board Administrator if you have questions) θα στειλω το pcb με πμ

----------


## PCMan

Αν δεν μπορέσεις πάλι, στείλτο στο pcman@freemail.gr

----------


## dal_kos

Δωσε καλυτερα το λινκ προς την πηγη  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Ή ανεβασε το στο rapidshare.de

----------


## Danza

σωστα γιατι κατι εγινε και δεν μπορω να κανω upload τιποτα   :Shocked:  
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=31614

----------


## PCMan

Τώρα μάλιστα. Κάτι άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω.  :Very Happy: 


Τι είναι το SMPS και τι το PCB?

----------


## PCMan

Δε μου λέτε? Ποια είναι η πλακέτα?

Αυτά τα δύο?

----------


## Danza

το BOTTOM ειναι που πρέπει να τυπώσεις με λιγα λόγια το τυπομένο (πλακέτα) η άλλη εικόνα ειναι για να βλέπεις που τοποθετείτε το κάθε εξαρτημα   :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω, άλλο ρώτησα.
Το site που έδωσες έχει κι άλλες πλακέτες και απλά ρώτησα αν είναι αυτές οι δύο για τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Danza

αυτές οι 2 ειναι   :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Θα κάνεις έναν κόπο?
Θα μου γράψεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι υλικά θα χρειαστώ? γιατί έχει κάποια πράγματα γραμμένα τα αποία δεν καταλαβαίνω τι έιναι πχ. πάνω πάνω γράφει 0.22, ή z15  και άλλα που δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Danza

Ολοκληρωμένα:
1x TL072
1x NE5322

Transistors:
1x BD139
1x BD140
1x 2SA1302
1x 2SC3281

Διοδοι:
4x 1N4148

Αντιστασεις:
1x 510Ω  1/4w
2x 12kΩ  1w
2x 100Ω  1w
2x 10kΩ  1/4w
1x 10kΩ (ποντεσιόμετρο)
2x 1kΩ    1/4w
1x 18kΩ  1w
2x 0.22Ω 5w
1x 2.7Ω   1/4w
1x 10Ω    2w

Πυκνωτές
1x 10μF / 63v
1x 2.2μF (πολυεστερικός)
3x 100nF (πολυεστερικός)

δεν νομίζω να ξέχασα κάτι   :Wink: 

Είναι για ένα κανάλι.. για στέρεο έκδοση υπολόγισε διπλάσιες τις ποσότητες

----------


## Danza

> Τώρα μάλιστα. Κάτι άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω. 
> 
> 
> Τι είναι το SMPS και τι το PCB?



Το SMPS ειναι Παλμοτροφοδοτικό που χρειάζεται για να κάνεις τα +12vDC του αυτοκινήτου σε +35/0/-35 vDC που χρειάζεται ο ενισχυτης να λειτουργήσει.. και το PCB ειναι το τυπομένο (η πλακέτα γενικότερα)

----------


## PCMan

Ααααα, δηλαδή θέλει 35V, 0 και -35V. Με μετασχηματιστή δεν μπορω να το δουλέψω?

Δεν έχω δει μετασχηματιστή που να βγάζει -V.

----------


## Danza

To παλμοτροφοδοτικό χρειάζεται για να τον έχεις στο αμάξι... μπορείς και με μετασχηματιστή να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις για το σπίτι. τα -V τα βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό οχι ο μετασχηματιστής.. παω για ύπνο θα σου ανεβάσω αυριο ενα τροφοδοτικό να καταλάβεις   :Wink:

----------


## Danza

Ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικό χρειάζεσαι για χρήση στο σπίτι.. (ειναι για στέρεο έκδοση)

ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να παρέχει 15A

----------


## PCMan

ΠΟΣΑΑΑ? 15A?

Πολλά δεν είναι?

12V με 15A χρειάζεται ή 35V με 15A?

Που να βρω τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή? Κι αν βρώ, πανάκριβος θα είναι

----------


## Danza

για χρηση στο σπίτι θα σου πώ: με βάση οτι τα τελικά τρανζίστορ χρειάζωνται 15Α συνεχόμενο ρεύμα και 17Α μέγιστο το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να ειναι +35 / 0 /-35vDC.
ο μετασχηματιστής που θα έχεις πρέπει να είναι 220vAC σε 2x25vAC 15A. μετα την ανορθωση θα έχεις τάση +35 / 0 /-35vDC

----------


## PCMan

Το br1 και br2 είναι οι ανορθώσεις?

Αν βάλω πυκνωτές στα 4700μf πειράζει? λογικά, απλά θα βγάζει λίγο θόρυβο, έτσι?

Μπορώ να χρησημοποιήσω μετασχηματιστή 1χ25? Εννοείται οτι δεν θα βγαίνουν 2 έξοδοι, αλλα γίνεται?

Που θα βρώ τον μετασχηματιστή?

----------


## Danza

BR1 - BR2 ειναι οι *γέφυρες ανόρθωσης*. πυκνωτές βάλε 4700μF αλλά αν θές καλυτερα βάλε περισσότερους αντι για εναν σε κάθε γραμμή τροφοδοσίας.

μετασχηματιστή *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να βάλεις 2x25vAC με *μεσαία λήψη*

----------


## PCMan

μεσαία λήψη είναι το 0V ε?

Όλοι οι *2**xV βγάζουν 3 επαφές? Δηλαδή +xV - 0V - -xV


Εγώ πως θα τον ζητήσω? Εναν μετασχηματιστή 2χ25 στα 20A?

----------


## Danza

oxι ολοι οι μετασχηματιστες.. με 3 επαφές ειναι αυτοί με την μεσαια ληψη (αυτό που χρειάζεσαι εσυ δηλαδή...)

θα ζητήσεις εναν μετασχηματιστή: προτεύων: 220vAC με δευτερέυων: 2x25vAC 15A *με μεσαία λήψη*

----------


## PCMan

Πόσο έχει περίπου?

----------


## Danza

ε να εχει περίπου 30ευρω ο απλός? δεν θυμαμαι ακριβώς.. τοροιδής ειναι πιο ακριβός.. απλό θα ζητήσεις οχι τοροιδή

----------


## PCMan

Οκ, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Danza

Να σαι καλα και καλη επιτυχία   :Very Happy:

----------


## tnt_tuner

παιδια δηλ θα παει ο ενισχιτης αποτι καταλαβα 50 ευρο και μαζι με τροφοδοτικο, κουτια κτλ,κτλ!
πολλα δεν ειναι? οταν λεμε 100W ενοουμε RMS?(δεν αναφερθικε!-νομιζω) δεν υπαρχουν σχεδια για κατι πιο δυνατο?
ο αλλος που ειχαμε φτιαξει 54W δεν η8ελε τροφοδοτικο! αλλα ηθελε κ αυτος αρκετα λευτα(ολοκλιρομενο)! αυτα νομιζω ειναι λιγο χαζα!(γνωμιμου!) δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιρο κ θελει ευρο οπως ξανα ηπα! πιστευω πρεπει να φτιαξει καπιος ενα κικλομα με φοτο κτλ (ετιμο για εκτιποση οπως κανατε εδω!(100W)) ,-κατι πιο δυνατο μου ειχε δοσει ενα πεδι απο εδω σε καπιο τοπικ λινκς με ενισχιτες μεχρι 1KW!!! γιατι να μην τα βαλουμε αυτα στις κατασκευες?

----------


## eebabs2000

Σχέδια 100W υπάρχουν ένα σωρό. Το θέμα είναι να κατασκευαστεί το παλμοτροφοδοτικό του.

----------


## Danza

100 rms είναι το σχέδιο. μπορείς να του βάλεις άλλα τελικά τρανζίστορ πιο ισχυρά ή και παράλληλα με τα υπάρχον και να τσιμπίσεις τα watt. μην ψάχνεστε για 1kw και πάνω γιατί απο κάποια βαττ και πάνω χρειάζεται προστασίες κλπ γιατι είναι πολύ επικύνδυνο αμα γίνει καμια στραβή (ειδικά για χρήση στο αμάξι). φιλικά

----------


## tnt_tuner

ναι ρε παιδες! τα ξερω κ τα καταλαβαινω αυτα που λετε! αλλα λεω οτι ο 54αρις ειναι οτι πρεπει γιατι δεν 8ελει τροφοδοτικο αν ειναι να μπουμε στην λογικη του παλμοτροφοδοτικου που θα φηγουν λεφτα ασβγαλουμε τουλαχιστον μπολικα βατ -υπαρχου κ ενισχιτες ετιμοι 4*250 με 120ευρο-. οσο για τον κινδυνο πιστευω οτι οπιως ξεκινισει κατι τετιο θα εχει τιν νοιμοσινη να το καταλαβενει (εκτος αν λετε για παιδια) κ αν το ειχαμε ετιμο για εκτιπωση(αφτο θα βοηθουσε αυτους που δεν εχουν πολλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης να το φτιαξουν) κ σωστα φτιαγμενο δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα!

----------


## Danza

O 54w του site δεν έχει την καλυτερη ποιότητα όμως για αυτό κοιτάμε για τρανζιστορικό..

----------


## geoper2

ρε παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο το οτι δεν καταλαβαινω σχεδον τιποτα απο αυτα που γραφετε ειναι καλο?
τεσπα θελω να ασχοληθω με τα ηχοσυστηματα αυτοκινητου αλλα μαλλον θελω δουλεια ακομα

----------


## babisko

> ρε παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο το οτι δεν καταλαβαινω σχεδον τιποτα απο αυτα που γραφετε ειναι καλο?
> τεσπα θελω να ασχοληθω με τα ηχοσυστηματα αυτοκινητου αλλα μαλλον θελω δουλεια ακομα



Γιώργο, καλωσήρθες στο forum.
Λογικό είναι να σου φαίνονται κινέζικα κάποια πράγματα που διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα, αν είσαι καινούργιος στα ηλεκτρονικά. Αλλά μην το βάζεις κάτω, όλοι κάποτε έτσι είμασταν. Διαβάζοντας και συμμετέχοντας σε συζητήσεις αποκτούμε όλο και περισσότερες γνώσεις, βοηθώντας ο ένας τον άλλον.
Για αρχή μπορείς να διαβάσεις μερικά πράγματα στην θεωρία που υπάρχει στο site.

----------


## Danza

Καλημέρα σε όλους. αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω αλλά για χρήση στο σπίτι με 8Ω ηχεια. θα αλλάξω τα τελικά τρανζίστορ ή θα βάλω περισσότερα ίδια, το θέμα είναι να σιγουρευτώ οτι το σχέδιο είναι αξιόπιστο και λειτουργεί σωστά, για αυτό θέλω την βοήθειά σας. ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω αλλά για χρήση στο σπίτι με 8Ω ηχεια. θα αλλάξω τα τελικά τρανζίστορ ή θα βάλω περισσότερα ίδια, το θέμα είναι να σιγουρευτώ οτι το σχέδιο είναι αξιόπιστο και λειτουργεί σωστά, για αυτό θέλω την βοήθειά σας. ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά




?????   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nikos903

Γειά σας.
Είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ τον ενισχυτή αλλα έχω την υποψία οτι ΝΕ5322 δέν υπάρχει (όπου και να πήγα... τζίφος, ούτε ο Μαρκίδης δέν το είχε ακούσει ξανά), μπάς και γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό ειναι στο ολοκληρομένο?

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Γειά σας.
> Είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ τον ενισχυτή αλλα έχω την υποψία οτι ΝΕ5322 δέν υπάρχει (όπου και να πήγα... τζίφος, ούτε ο Μαρκίδης δέν το είχε ακούσει ξανά), μπάς και γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό ειναι στο ολοκληρομένο?




μήπως ενοείτε το ΝΕ532 ????????????????????????????????????
το οποίο είναι Low power dual operational amplifiers....
είναι της Philips..

και τα αντίστοιχα με αυτό είναι....

SA532 , SE532 , LM358A , LM258 , LM358

----------


## nikos903

Πρώτα απο όλα, ευαχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Πήγα τελικά και πήρα το ΝΕ5532, θα δώ άμα υπάρχει σε κανένα μαγαζί το 532 και βλέπουμε.
Άσχετο, κανένα τροφοδοτικό έχει φτιάξει κανένας για τον ενισχυτή? Γιατί αυτός που είναι στο site το άλλο είναι λίγο.... :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## nikos903

Πήρα τα υλικά, το σύνδεσα αλλα μάλλον το τροφοδοτικό δέν έκανε.
Όποιος θέλει να τον φτιάξει και έχει το κατάληλο τροφοδοτικό να στείλει pm να του στείλω τα υλικά.

----------


## Danza

Επαναφέρω το θέμα.......

Λοιπόν τον είχα κατασκευάσει, δούλεψε για 1 μήνα και μας άφησε
+/- 30vDC τροφοδοσία, 8Ω ηχείο

Απο ποιότητα είχε σχετικά καλή και δύναμη επίσης... Μπορώ να πω με είχε ικανοποιήσει!
Τώρα όμως θα ήθελα να τον ξαναφτιάξω αλλά θα ήθελα την συμβουλή των σπεσιαλίστων του φόρουμ!

Έχω κάποιες απορίες:
1. Στην ουσία το κύκλωμα είναι ενας τελεστικός ισχύος αν το λεω σωστά.....? Πως μπορούμε μέσω ζένερ να ρίξουμε την τάση στους τελεστικούς +/-15vDC απο την κεντρική παροχή τροφοδοσίας? Χρειάζονται σταθεροποίηση?

2. Οι δίοδοι μετά τους τελεστικούς κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους ή θα πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με τρανζίστορ κλπ σαν τους άλλους ενισχυτές? Γενικά πως λειτουργούν οι δίοδοι σε αυτό το σημείο?

3. Ρεύμα ηρεμίας δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις, νομίζω όμως πως το ρυθμίζουν οι 2 αντιστάσεις 100Ω σωστά? Υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή όχι?

4. Ο συνδιασμός driver/εξόδου είναι σωστός? Επίσης τι άλλα εξόδου θα προτιμούσατε εσείς?

5. Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε πάνω απο ένα ζευγάρι στα εξόδου για να παίζει σε πιο χαμηλές αντιστάσεις ο ενισχυτής απροβλημάτιστα?

6. Μέχρι πόση τάση θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει?

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις!

100wcaramp_405.jpg

----------


## Danza

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα.......
> 
> Λοιπόν τον είχα κατασκευάσει, δούλεψε για 1 μήνα και μας άφησε
> +/- 30vDC τροφοδοσία, 8Ω ηχείο
> 
> Απο ποιότητα είχε σχετικά καλή και δύναμη επίσης... Μπορώ να πω με είχε ικανοποιήσει!
> Τώρα όμως θα ήθελα να τον ξαναφτιάξω αλλά θα ήθελα την συμβουλή των σπεσιαλίστων του φόρουμ!
> 
> Έχω κάποιες απορίες:
> ...



Κανείς.....?

----------

